# Achat Iphone



## Vikes22 (1 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Je possède depuis 1 an une Apple TV 4k, j'en suis pleinement satisfait. Je trouve notamment que les applications sont mieux finies : MyCanal a la 4k, bug Android sur NFL Game Pass non présent sur la version Apple...

Côté téléphone, le suivi des MAJ sur Iphone semble être long dans le temps, en tout cas plus long que mon smartphone Android qui se limite à 3ans maxi...
Je trouve cela rassurant quand on voit l'importance que prend un smartphone de nous jours (ex tout récent : merci le DSP2 banque...).

J'ai aussi l'impression (peut être à tort) que la vie privée sur iPhone est un peu plus respectée que sur Android.

Pour toutes ses raisons, je pense de plus en plus à basculer sur Iphone.

J'ai lu pas mal de tests, j'hésite entre le Iphone 11 pro et le Iphone 12 (j'ai dû mal à m'imaginer sur un smartphone plus petit à titre personnel...).
L'achat d'un Iphone représente un certain investissement et un point m'inquiète : la batterie. Mon smartphone actuel tient 2 jours avec une utilisation normal (sms, mails, internet, pas de jeux ni streaming). Les capacités des batteries dans ces 2 modèles me font craindre une charge plus courte.
De plus, j'ai lu dans les commentaires d'un article de ce jour que la batterie ne se chargeait plus à 100% chez plusieurs personnes. Mon smartphone (Oneplus 6T) a 2-3 ans, il tient toujours à 100%.

Pourriez-vous me donner votre avis sur les questions que je me pose par rapport à la batterie svp ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je possède un iPhone 11 Pro Max que je vais bientôt changer , mais je ne regrette pas cet iPhone pour sa qualité photo et sa charge de batterie .
Je tiens plus de 4 jours avant de charger


----------



## Vikes22 (2 Juin 2021)

Effectivement, j'ai vu que les pro max integraient une batterie plus importante.
Malheureusement, mon budget ne me permettra pas de l'acquérir.
C'est une des raisons qui fait que je pensais m'orienter vers le 11 pro ou le 12.
Mais payer 800 € pour un téléphone que je vais devoir charger tous les jours et dont la batterie au bout de 2 ans pourrait être bloquée à 90% (donc encore moins d'autonomie), ça fait réfléchir quelque peu...


----------



## edenpulse (3 Juin 2021)

enfin, dans 2 ou 3 ans, si ta batterie est HS, tu va chez Apple, ils te la remplacent pour 70euros et c'est reparti pour un tour...


----------



## Vikes22 (3 Juin 2021)

Certes, 70 euros ça reste une somme "raisonnable". Nettement moins pour un téléphone à 800 euros. C'est vraiment le point faible d'Apple je trouve, la batterie.
Maintenant, ce problème de charge bloquée n'arrive peut être pas systématiquement... C'est plus l'autonomie qui est un pb reçurent.


----------



## edenpulse (3 Juin 2021)

oui enfin l'autonomie n'est pas un "soucis" a proprement parler, c'est comme tout les smartphones (android n'est pas meilleur) et dépends énormément de ton usage. 1 journée c'est un peu devenu la norme pour une utilisation assez classique.


----------



## Vikes22 (3 Juin 2021)

Je n'ai pas encore regardé quel modèle je pourrais acheter sur Android, mon 1er choix allant vers un iPhone. Mais si c'est le cas aussi sur Android, c'est bien dommage. Je tiens 2 jours sur mon tél actuel, c'est appréciable.


----------



## Vikes22 (4 Juin 2021)

Y a t-il des utilisateurs d'Iphone 11 pro ou 12 ?
Pourriez-vous me faire un retour d'expérience sur la durée de la batterie entre 2 charges svp ?
Pour une utilisation normale, faut il charger son téléphone tous les jours ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2021)

J'ai un 11 pro. Acheté à sa sortie, la batterie tient largement la journée en utilisation intensive. J'arrive à tenir deux jours sans trop de problème si je ne fait pas des tonnes de photos. C'est souvent que je me suis retrouvé à oublier de charger l'appareil et le lendemain soir j'avais toujours une batterie correcte.

Par contre, si je joue un peu dans la journée à Simpson's Springfield, la batterie fond, mais là, c'est le jeu qui est en cause et non l'appareil. C'est pareil sur mon iPad.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)

Idem pour mon 11 Pro Max  , je recharge que tous les deux ou trois jours 
bientôt 2 ans et la batterie est a 96%


----------



## Vikes22 (4 Juin 2021)

Merci pour vos retours. Des utilisateurs de l'Iphone 12 ?

L'Iphone 11 pro avait ma préférence de base (vendu avec un chargeur il me semble) et la 5G, ça m'est égal... Mais ce qui est dommage, c'est que l'Iphone 11 pro est vendu plus cher que le 12 et se trouve sur moins de sites...


----------



## Sud083 (5 Juin 2021)

Vikes22 a dit:


> Merci pour vos retours. Des utilisateurs de l'Iphone 12 ?
> 
> L'Iphone 11 pro avait ma préférence de base (vendu avec un chargeur il me semble) et la 5G, ça m'est égal... Mais ce qui est dommage, c'est que l'Iphone 11 pro est vendu plus cher que le 12 et se trouve sur moins de sites...



Meilleurs performances en photo pour le 11 Pro 
Après le 13 sera présenté en septembre ce qui va entraîner une baisse des prix et une décote des iPhone 12 et iPhone 11

Peut être l’occasion d’avoir un iPhone 11 Pro Max suivant ton budget [emoji6]

Concernant l’autonomie au delà de la capacité de la batterie tout dépend de tes usages 

Une batterie d’iPhone ne se remplace pas forcément au bout de 2 ans et pour une utilisation quotidienne et parfois intense 75€ 
ce n’est pas si cher payé que ça


----------

